# Picture a day thread.



## Kedves

Anywhere I look, I see that people are showing pictures of their animals with fun and pride. I somehow don't find it here being done regularly enough and I would love to change it. 

I love Vizslas. I wish that sentiment grows around . I want to spread the word. I hope for the "Vizsla community" to grow stronger. I hope this site grows stronger and more active. I hope members will participate in posting best pics of their beloved V's on a daily basis. 

Don't be shy...….


----------



## Kedves

Oh, and BTW, if you think one picture a day is not fair, please feel free to stuff it to the limits.


----------



## MaxB

destroying her Trump toy, and sitting on top of my friend, who thinks she's a dog whisperer......Maggie has her number.


----------



## texasred

Jasper out for a quick hunt yesterday. 















Hunter and his always serious face, even when his tails wagging.


----------



## tegee26

Our 7-month old Chloe getting caught redhanded in mommy's Christmas decorations thinking she didn't get caught......lol.

Great starter post Kedves


----------



## Gabica

Miksa thinking at 5.30 am that Bende is a chew toy. And of course Bende allowing him to be a naughty teenager


----------



## harrigab

Elvis's attempt at helping with the xmas decorations..


----------



## einspänner

@MaxB, never have I wished my dog destroyed her toys more than now.  



Here's one from last Fall. Scout surveying her kingdom.


----------



## harrigab

Ruby waiting for the next bird to drop/retrieve.


----------



## MaxB

einspänner said:


> @MaxB, never have I wished my dog destroyed her toys more than now.
> 
> 
> ha! I just bought another one, Trump...and am patiently awaiting my Boris Johnson version.
> 
> Here is Maggie yesterday, weather was foul....we had the tail of an Atlantic storm, so had to occupy ourselves at home.


----------



## NatalieZ

Juno hanging around. Should I be scared about putting up the xmas decorations?


----------



## MaxB

Juno so looks like she belongs on a fur throw, faux or not!


----------



## NatalieZ

@MaxB Oh trust me, when she get's on my little sheepskin rug she drags herself all over it! haha


----------



## MaxB

Poor baby was spayed today. So far I’ve had to sit on the floor all night, and she will only eat from my fingers. Painkillers administered in yoghurt, honey and peanut butter on my ring finger. (Very small amounts of all of the above, it was the only mix she was interested in).


----------



## Kedves

MaxB said:


> Poor baby was spayed today. So far I’ve had to sit on the floor all night, and she will only eat from my fingers. Painkillers administered in yoghurt, honey and peanut butter on my ring finger. (Very small amounts of all of the above, it was the only mix she was interested in).


Awww, poor thing. My baby was spayed much later in her life, which was concerning for the vet performing the procedure. It was also concerning for us for the same reason. Yet not only she came out without any complications, but she was up and running the very next day. I hope your baby will do the same tomorrow.


----------



## Kedves

Our V is an accomplished sailor. She loves to be both on the water and in the water.


----------



## Kedves

One more in a Christmas spirit.


----------



## harrigab

one from a couple of years ago..


----------



## Kedves

harrigab said:


> one from a couple of years ago..



Beautiful dog. In all those years in doggy parks, doggy beaches, public places and otherwise in the wild, I have only seen one of the wirehaired Vizslas. To make it more memorable, I save that dog from being completely lost in a 40 acers off leash park and reconnected it with its owner. What an amazing day that was.


----------



## tegee26

Quick pic from last night. Our male and female V's just love each others. Very lucky they get along so well.


----------



## harrigab

Ruby waiting patiently to get started on the birds


----------



## texasred

June talking the vet out of more treats.


----------



## MaxB

Maggie today. Wanting to know why she can’t chase the squirrels, though you can only see 4-5, there were actually about 12 in the vicinity. And then her Putin toy, destroyed, unstuffed in 15 minutes. (Still waiting for my Boris Johnson version, picked Putin up in the pet store today. I’m all about equality. I dislike all political charlatans equally.).


----------



## Dallyo

our boy was focused on something today?


----------



## Helga

How can you possibly not think that Vizslas are the best dogs in the world? All of us here know it... It's obvious... When will the rest of humanity finally 
catch up and rid themselves of ignorance 🙂


----------



## Helga

I thought my Vizsla was handsome as ****, but I look at all your Vizslas and they are just as awesome! This is how mine sleeps.... Go figure...


----------



## karenVox

Love this idea. Here is Sophie.


----------



## 289ci

Millie 2018


----------



## 289ci

2019 Millie after hike and swimming in Boonville CA


----------



## Gabica

Safely in Orlando. Pups relaxing in the hotel with play time and Santa toys. Oh yes, Santa sneeked them into our suitcase.


----------



## TriciaM

Lily loves the sun on a cool day...


----------



## harrigab

couldn't resist taking a pic of these two goofball smooths in the game cart last season


----------



## fosterlisa

Lucy not so happy with the Grinch!!


----------



## harrigab

head shot from todays shoot


----------



## Gabica

in case you ever drive that route, along I10 coming from east to west, last stop in Alabama before entering Mississippi, there is a BP petrol station which shared with other shops has a mini secluded dog park for passing thru visitors. we really appreciated it coming home from Orlando, as it has provided a very much needed leg stretching during the 16 hour drive.


----------



## NatalieZ

Sleepy Juno is the best Juno.


----------



## texasred

When your high as a kite, and looks like someone tried to give you a bad poodle cut.


----------



## rustedduck

Arlo at the swimming pool


----------



## harrigab

Elvis doing what he loves best


----------



## MaxB

Some pictures.....first off, Maggie in the green collar with her pal, Pippa, from Doggy Day Care in the burgundy. 

Second, Maggie in her Christmas jumper and bandana watching out the window before she went to the day care dog pawrents Christmas 'party', where we raised €4500 for two rescue charities, equine and canine. 

Third, Maggie with her Doggy Day Care pal Ted, in his pretty spectacular Christmas jumper at the party. 

The daycare facility had their puppy Christmas party this morning, apparently there were more pawrents at it than puppies...people showed up for the spectacle.


----------



## TriciaM

This is how we do it... Lily and her sleeping habits.


----------



## texasred

Shine found a new sleeping spot.


----------



## texasred

Senior reindeer in the house.


----------



## harrigab

clumsy Elvis, poor Ruby..


----------



## joav

strapped on the snowshoes yesterday,
explored us some backcountry...


----------



## Gabica

Miksa backing Bende this morning during our foggy wild bird hunt / run.


----------



## harrigab

first time I've seen both dogs lock up on point on a woodcock, from this saturday


----------



## Gabica

oh my harrigab, those wired fuzzy faces are unbelievable good looking!


----------



## texasred

Jasper 
That smile, when you get a belly rub.


----------



## Gabica

that is a full smile, i can literally hear the giggle!!


----------



## harrigab

El Viz awaiting (in anticipation) the fetch command ( normally he just steams right on in on a downed bird, this time he waited)


----------



## tegee26

I know we all love our V's when they are active and off leash, but this was a refreshing site after being with them all day...lol


----------



## uniquemoniker

My two girls. Phoebe my golden retriever (3yrs) and Luna my wirehaired Vizsla (7 months)


----------



## MaxB

Maggie at daycare yesterday...watching the bubbles.


----------



## NatalieZ

Juno is very happy whenever she is let up onto my bed.


----------



## Cavscout107

Our boy Tucker checking out the wildlife at the feeders and the first snow in Ohio


----------



## MaxB

Maggie decided to take her first ever dip, in her coat, in the local university duck pond. The swans were not amused. She's usually terrified of swans so I'm surprised she got this close. Had to call her off, a dog here recently was drowned by a pair of swans in the large pond, they held it under. 

second pic is from her walk up the Dublin mountains last Sunday with the Dublin Hungarian Vizsla club, look at the ears!


----------



## cosmoKenney

Mmmm... yogurt! 
O.G. as when he was a puppy. After making a mess in the house, he got a nice treat:


----------



## tegee26

cosmoKenney said:


> Mmmm... yogurt!
> O.G. as when he was a puppy. After making a mess in the house, he got a nice treat:


Absolutely hysterical


----------



## PhilipL

Rafa was asked by the photographer to model again!

Posing through the window of the derelict lowther castle ruin https://www.lowthercastle.org/


----------



## Gabica

Got this fake fire hydrant for the boys 2 weeks ago as an attempt to redirect their marking from the lavender bushes to the ugly back end of the yard, where we only have the utility box. They watched me unpacking it and setting it up and now it became untouchable (well unpee-able i should say), as it must be special if mom had her hand on it. LOL. Bende even gives a sassy mouth to Miksa approaching it, don`t you dare little brother, this is an ornament not a pee post. 
well, vizslas... may have to invite a neighbor dog to start using this thing properly or next time i plant lavenders have them sit and watch it too, haha.


----------



## cosmoKenney

Gabica said:


> Got this fake fire hydrant for the boys 2 weeks ago as an attempt to redirect their marking from the lavender bushes to the ugly back end of the yard, where we only have the utility box. They watched me unpacking it and setting it up and now it became untouchable (well unpee-able i should say), as it must be special if mom had her hand on it. LOL. Bende even gives a sassy mouth to Miksa approaching it, don`t you dare little brother, this is an ornament not a pee post.
> well, vizslas... may have to invite a neighbor dog to start using this thing properly or next time i plant lavenders have them sit and watch it too, haha.


May try some of that potty training spray that smells like dog urine or whatever?


----------



## Gabica

@Cosmo

i was thinking about it too, but then i figured i will turn it to an experiment how long two intact outdoor major marking machines will take to give up resisting the temptation, lol.


----------



## texasred

Cheese'n


----------



## texasred

Walk the dinosaur.


----------



## Gabica

Haha TR, i always say vizslas could have been formed honouring Clown God.


----------



## harrigab

me and Elvis, last day of the season, Ruby's about somewhere


----------



## joav

those pecs!


----------



## Jasmina

Chilling 😊 All 3 have birthday in March and all 3 are stubborn, lucky me 🤣


----------



## Gabica

Bende smiling at Miksa, hey brother catch me if you can.


----------



## Kedves

texasred said:


> View attachment 100544
> 
> 
> Cheese'n


New dentures??


----------



## Kedves

texasred said:


> View attachment 100546
> 
> Walk the dinosaur.


Nah, only Jesus walks on water.


----------



## Gabica

Bende saying to Miksa catch me if you can. followed by vizslaboy pile


----------



## harrigab

how many V's (wires and smooths) do you need on picking up duties?...oh there's a yellow lab there too somewhere


----------



## texasred

Just Shine sitting pretty. 
The picture is a little deceptive. She has a deep chest, but it's not wide.


----------



## MaxB

Some pics from the Dublin Vizsla club owners outing on Sunday morning at Bull Island. Thought you might enjoy....there were 15 V's there...hard to keep them all still enough to get a pic.


----------



## MaxB

We got this photo in from Doggie Day care......I know it's not how they have labelled it, but it tickles me somewhat to think that Pippa, Maggie's pal is saying: "and then he said!", and that Maggie is hysterical with laughter. I think they have way too much fun in doggie day care, hoomans as well as pups.


----------



## cosmoKenney

After a bit of a climb up, here's O.G. patiently waiting for me to get ready to ski down:


----------



## rubicon

A silly one but a favorite of mine.


----------



## Jasmina

Birthday boy 😊


----------



## tegee26

Pics of our two V's at my work. I feel very fortunate to have them at work each day. Gets a bit hectic at some points but they bring great joy each day. They particularly love looking out the window.


----------



## Gabica

*tegee26 u are certainly very lucky. having these 2 beauties every day with you must make your work life very enjoyable. *


----------



## cosmoKenney

Red Dog in Red Dirt:


----------



## Marklabc7

This is our Vizsla Duke who is 10 weeks old, full of life and mischief👍


----------



## PhilipL

Rafa at 22 months old, making the most of the Covid-19 lockdown by claiming his seat in the garden!


----------



## harrigab

Ruby wanting to play, Elvis ran away haha


----------



## harrigab

he gave her a flash though


----------



## PhilipL

Big Rafa still enjoying the sunny weather here, where we live has the highest rainfall in the UK


----------



## harrigab

you must live near me then! I think Borrowdale has the highest rainfall in UK, I'm just down the road near Kendal


----------



## PhilipL

harrigab said:


> you must live near me then! I think Borrowdale has the highest rainfall in UK, I'm just down the road near Kendal


Yes, indeed not too far away. Although the water levelsthis year are very low in the Lake District and some rivers in Borrowdale looking completely dried up.


----------



## Gabica

we have to go for our morning runs now around 6 am as soon as the sun goes up as it is getting very hot in Texas. Unfortunately it means some of the nocturnal animals like skunks are still out. Bende and Miksa watching one running away, luckily so far no one got sprayed.


----------



## harrigab

PhilipL said:


> Yes, indeed not too far away. Although the water levelsthis year are very low in the Lake District and some rivers in Borrowdale looking completely dried up.


blue/green algae all over lakes,,,,rivers only for my two


----------



## PhilipL

harrigab said:


> blue/green algae all over lakes,,,,rivers only for my two


Yes, incredibly deadly for dogs. Read very sad news a couple of weeks ago where a dog owner, not Vizsla, had both her dogs go in and they died in her arms shortly afterwards. Can't remember where it was wasn't Lake District but was in the UK. Running rivers only for me too.


----------



## rubicon

Erdös: 










Also Erdös:


----------



## marlo_and_me

This is Marlo, I can't believe how fast we fell in love with this little guy!


----------



## rubicon

Adventure in 🇨🇿


----------



## rubicon

On the road back home!


----------



## PhilipL

Despite very heavy rain showers, there was some bright sunshine too. Here is Rafa enjoying a lot of off leash time on the hills near Penrith


----------



## harrigab

unfortunately the shoot a couple of miles down road from Penrith, which is one of the shoots I take Ruby and Elvis on, isn't shooting this season,,,beautiful countryside/


----------



## PhilipL

What happened Rafa? You been watching that Gremlins film again?


----------



## Limecoconut

Girls trying to convince Cisco to swim this weekend. Even food didn't get him to go deeper than belly skimming, but it was pretty chilly for a first swim! He loved his 3rd camping trip, 19 weeks old now.


----------



## PhilipL

Daily permitted exercise in the mountains today with Rafa, cold enough for snow


----------



## einspänner

Wednesday's walk through the prairie.


----------



## PhilipL

Rafa today staking his claim to being the closest to the wood burning stove this Winter


----------



## harrigab

we're missing this thanks to Covid-19


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

C'mon out you pesky wabbit!


----------



## tegee26

Chloe decided to roll in turf marking paint. Needless to say Mama wasn't happy with me when we came home. Luckily some ole fashion dishwashing soap did the trick in getting it removed in short order. 🤣


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

Charlie, on the left, is 9; Daisy, on the right, is 12. Her birthday a couple of days ago. I don't suppose that she's ever going to calm down ... still a puppy at heart.


----------



## texasred

Little Miss Shine.


----------



## PhilipL

Big Rafa from England wishing everyone here, a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year 2021


----------



## John N

PhilipL said:


> Big Rafa from England wishing everyone here, a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year 2021
> 
> View attachment 103003


Nice looking Pooch and expensive Hamper! 😀😀😁


----------



## tegee26

Merry Christmas and Happy holidays to all.....love our V's and love this forum full of wonderful people, great advice and absolutely beautiful vizslas. -Peace to all


----------



## Gabica

It has been a cold and windy morning so the boys decided to burn the Xmas cookie calories indoors. Happy Holidays everyone, this forum is wonderful.


----------



## PhilipL

Some proper heavy snow today for Rafa to play in








and in training for the Vizsla high jump Olympics!


----------



## texasred

Just because I think she is sooo pretty.
Little Miss Shine


----------



## tegee26




----------



## einspänner

From our weekend walk on this appropriately named trail.


----------



## Saffi the HWV




----------



## Saffi the HWV




----------



## Gabica

Saffi the HWV said:


> View attachment 103121


Ain`t no mountain high enough


----------



## Saffi the HWV




----------



## Saffi the HWV




----------



## Saffi the HWV




----------



## Saffi the HWV




----------



## Gabica

Saffi the HWV said:


> View attachment 103247


beautiful jump, although my heart would plunder every time from fear of being caught on that barbed wire.


----------



## Saffi the HWV




----------



## Saffi the HWV




----------



## PhilipL

Rafa enjoying the views from a 3500-5000 years old stone circle called the cockpit, Blencathra Fell in the far distance


----------



## RBO

6 month old Margaux from Minneapolis


----------



## Gabica

Took a day off today to relax with the boys on the field. Soon it will be too hot here even in the mornings, so using every last drop of hunting weather.


----------



## Saffi the HWV

Gabica said:


> Took a day off today to relax with the boys on the field. Soon it will be too hot here even in the mornings, so using every last drop of hunting weather.


Lovely photos. Where do you live in this world?


----------



## Gabica

Saffi the HWV said:


> Lovely photos. Where do you live in this world?


we live in Houston Texas and these photos were taken an hour drive west from us.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

Gabica said:


> ... Soon it will be too hot here even in the mornings, ...


That makes me feel like you and I live in different universes. In my universe, what the weather will soon be is no more snow.


----------



## Gabica

lol, we were signed up for a hunt test couple of weeks ago when the big freeze hit us and they had to postpone. the new date for that event is second weekend of April, same weekend we already have outdoors dock diving competitions down here, so will be interesting to see where we`ll end up going.


----------



## texasred

This might be one of my favorite pictures, of shine on point.


----------



## harrigab




----------



## Gabica

harrigab said:


> View attachment 103270


gotta love postcard pictures, you should charge for them!


----------



## harrigab

never to old for playtime


----------



## Kazi

just chillin in the sun


----------



## shaunag

Love searching for mice! Even when there's snow on the ground!


----------



## harrigab

cheeky **** pheasant


----------



## shaunag

My Homeward Bound Life ❤ The Crazy One, The Wise, Mild-Mannered One, and The 'Cat' just trying to keep up😊


----------



## texasred

This picture is a old one ( 7-8 years ago) of Cash. The storm rolling in behind us. We had been out duck hunting that day.


----------



## rubicon

We moved out of our home in Germany back to my home country. I’m currently quarantining for 21 days while Erdös stays with my folks. This was taken by my good friend and dog trainer, in the forest near our former apartment. She enjoyed walking him often. So many memories. Missing him terribly. Goodbye Germany.


----------



## PhilipL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395314278098522114 Rafa living up to his [tennis] related name


----------



## Saffi the HWV

I love all the photos above. I have been a little tardy with my camera. I will take with me on my walk today.


----------



## qtp2t

all looking good boy!


----------



## Saffi the HWV




----------



## Saffi the HWV




----------



## Saffi the HWV




----------



## Saffi the HWV




----------



## Saffi the HWV




----------



## Saffi the HWV




----------



## Saffi the HWV




----------



## Saffi the HWV




----------



## Saffi the HWV




----------



## Saffi the HWV




----------



## Saffi the HWV




----------



## PhilipL




----------



## Kedves

harrigab said:


> cheeky **** pheasant
> View attachment 103329
> View attachment 103329
> View attachment 103329


That cheeky pheasant should be shreded to bits and pieces IMHO even if it is a toy. No?


----------



## Kedves

Saffi the HWV said:


> View attachment 103450


Is this one of those vegetarian Vizslas?


----------



## texasred

Shine








Some days she’s all ears.


----------



## Cbrown

Annie


----------



## harrigab




----------



## Gabica

coming home from a weekend of dock diving competitions, boys getting out of the car after 5 hours of ride and show me which is their favorite pool in Texas.


----------



## PhilipL

Rafa just got back from his first trip to the beach, he loved it!


----------



## rubicon

36 weeks pregnant, and napping with my V has become one of my favorite pastimes.

Oh and he totally hogs my pregnancy pillow.


----------



## Saffi the HWV




----------



## Saffi the HWV




----------



## Saffi the HWV




----------



## harrigab

puppy overload, pick him up on Glorious 12th ( for you guys across the pond, it's a significant date in UK shooting calendar, start of Grouse shooting season)


----------



## harrigab

well, he's half vizsla, and as admin I'm pulling a string or two haha, naughty Sausage!


----------



## texasred

If you didn’t post them, we would have been asking for pictures.


----------



## John N

Piper is One today! 🥳🥳🥳


----------



## texasred

Happy Birthday Piper


----------



## Jen and Mabel

Kedves said:


> Anywhere I look, I see that people are showing pictures of their animals with fun and pride. I somehow don't find it here being done regularly enough and I would love to change it.
> 
> I love Vizslas. I wish that sentiment grows around . I want to spread the word. I hope for the "Vizsla community" to grow stronger. I hope this site grows stronger and more active. I hope members will participate in posting best pics of their beloved V's on a daily basis.
> 
> Don't be shy...….


----------



## Saffi the HWV




----------



## Saffi the HWV




----------



## Saffi the HWV




----------



## Gabica

Bende and Miksa synchronized their afternoon nap positions


----------



## harrigab

happy sunday


----------



## Stevie D

First beach trip. Didn’t take Twix long to find his sea legs!


----------



## harrigab

he's growing


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

Fishin'! Absolute concentration: not a ripple in the water - not a twitch from him.


----------



## texasred

Hunter








Shine


----------



## texasred

Shine
The look on her face…..when she spots a dragonfly during a I retrieve.


----------



## Gabica

dock diving regionals, fun pictures. Bende and Miksa interpreted the task sit...


----------



## texasred

Lol 
Typical Vizsla style
I must sit on you, or at least touch you.
Your boys are so handsome.


----------



## GrettaTheVizsla

New bed


----------



## Gabica

Mom can we move here? (found an airbnb with 32 acres backyard in Nacogdoches)


----------



## texasred

Shine
Doing a little bird dog training.


----------



## derwos

Nanny-Nanny-Boo-Boo... You can't get me! (almost 11 month old 'Aly', under the deck, where she doesn't belong.)


----------



## Mrs M

Oscar meditating on his walk


----------



## Mrs M

Sleepy boy after his adventures today! 🥰


----------



## harrigab

Sauasage at work last week


----------



## PhilipL

Big Rafa overlooking Ullswater yesterday, the water was totally calm


----------



## texasred

Shine trying out a new restaurant with me.


----------



## holiwalk

Puppy dog eyes (vizsla pointer cross)


----------



## Mrs M

Oscar at “Muckle Bay” Aberdeenshire, loved it!


----------



## Mrs M

Poor Oscar has kennel cough.
Well in himself, eating and zooming around but knows how to get extra hugs from us, (acting all tragic)!
Keeps me company when I’m working from home in “his room” 🤣


----------



## harrigab

Ruby and Elvis had a busy day


----------



## Mrs M

Big storm on the go just now.
2 jackets and a buff for a 5 minute walk!
🥰


----------



## Mrs M

Oscar’s getting better each day from his kennel cough 👍🏼
Now bringing his outdoor toys inside! 😬


----------



## PhilipL

Rafa the Vizsla proving that a foot stool doesn't have to be next to a chair! 🐶 🤣


----------



## A-arons Kodster

MaxB said:


> destroying her Trump toy, and sitting on top of my friend, who thinks she's a dog whisperer......Maggie has her number.


Let's go Brandon!

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## harrigab

Sausage's first shoot day today, shadowing Elvis, the boy did well for his first time


----------



## PhilipL

Big Rafa playing in the first snow over Christmas 2021


----------



## einspänner

No such thing as bad weather for a V


----------



## sukuna

einspänner said:


> No such thing as bad weather for a V
> 
> View attachment 103951


haha cute!


----------



## texasred

Hey mister mechanic. I need you to fix my ride, as I have plans this weekend.
Shine letting my husband know her vehicle comes first. 🤣


----------



## Dan_A

Ellie trying to figure out what's cooking for New Year's dinner.


----------



## Pupmum99

The silliness of this breed will never cease to amaze and fill me with joy. Ridiculous pupsters… love this forum, gives me hope 😂💕


----------



## Gabica

mom we smell a lizard behind the crates... and sure enough red head noses don`t lie... i managed to save the little guy this time yeah


----------



## harrigab

we had a photographer following us on our shoot over the weekend


----------



## Mrs M

Oscar is fast asleep and snoring loudly after his first day at doggie daycare!
We’re both at home all day but thought he’d like the experience, human and doggie interactions and training with fun.








Sent him off with his packed lunch, our wee boys first day at school 🥰
He didn’t even look back 😂
Got an update early afternoon to say he was having a great time.
So excited when we liked him up and ran around the house when we go home, seemed so happy and please with himself 🥰
He’s welcome back too 👍


----------



## Gabica

Our usual morning off leash run. Miksa pointing a bird, Bende backing. Just makes my heart melt to watch them do what they were bred for, even though that would not be a bird we hunt  (crow i believe)


----------



## harrigab

another from last saturday by the pro


----------



## Pupmum99

Burning off some energy at weekly hydrotherapy. Swims exactly how you would imagine a giraffe would… puppy chaos🤦🏻‍♀️😂


----------



## einspänner

When you've walked nearly 12 miles and the car is in sight, but your owner makes you stop because there's a pretty sunset.


----------



## A-arons Kodster

Was nap time.....heard let's go to the park!
















Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pupmum99

einspänner said:


> When you've walked nearly 12 miles and the car is in sight, but your owner makes you stop because there's a pretty sunset.
> 
> View attachment 104050


Gorgeous picture


----------



## Dan_A

Ellie Helping my wife make the bed.


----------



## Pupmum99

Have to say, he looks better than he smells in this pic, lots of delicious-smelling things to roll in, in the woods apparently 🤢🌳🌞🥾🤣


----------



## texasred

From today in the field.
Shine and Dottie


----------



## texasred

For those of you learning about training dogs for hunting. While it makes for a pretty picture, I never should have let Shine run that close to Dottie in a bird field. Your just asking for something to go wrong. Having two dogs on point, that close to a bird puts a lot of pressure on them. It’s only natural that it’s brings out the competition in them, to compete for the bird against each other. We were very lucky that neither dog broke to take out the bird. I almost didn’t even take the picture, because I was worried about the consequences of them waiting a few more seconds.
Dottie was the one that stop first, so it was her bird to work. I lifted up Shine, and moved her behind Dottie. That way Dottie’s handler could flush the bird for her.


texasred said:


> View attachment 104135
> 
> From today in the field.
> Shine and Dottie


----------



## Pupmum99

When every day is just the absolute best day ever..😂🥰


----------



## Dan_A

Ellie continues to mostly ignore he new snoozer cave bed. She thinks she’s a person that belongs on the couch!


----------



## Pupmum99

There’s some very important digging going on today…


----------



## Vinny155

Favourite spot in the house!


----------



## texasred

Picture of Shine during a hunt test. It was taken by a good friend that’s a photographer. I had to lower the quality of the photo to upload it to the forum.


----------



## Pupmum99

Happiest when he’s rolling around in the dirt or the sand. Anyone else’s do this ALL the time? I’ve probably reinforced the behaviour by laughing each time he does it but it’s honestly his happy place. Clown 🥰


----------



## A-arons Kodster

Pupmum99 said:


> View attachment 104172
> Happiest when he’s rolling around in the dirt or the sand. Anyone else’s do this ALL the time? I’ve probably reinforced the behaviour by laughing each time he does it but it’s honestly his happy place. Clown


That's all that matters ! Is their happiness! They will always love you their whole life.....This is why I love Dogs so much.....you could have the worst day and feel like absolute trash....But* they will always be ecstatic to see you and love you! I just wish that dogs could live as long as humans!

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pupmum99

A-arons Kodster said:


> That's all that matters ! Is their happiness! They will always love you their whole life.....This is why I love Dogs so much.....you could have the worst day and feel like absolute trash....But* they will always be ecstatic to see you and love you! I just wish that dogs could live as long as humans!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Exactly… they’re so awesome. Otto comes back absolutely stinking after rolling in all sorts almost every walk but it’s HIS walk yano? So I don’t mind having to bath him every other time 😆 what’s the point in stopping him doing the gross dog things he loves when that’s like the highlight of his day! Small price to pay


----------



## texasred

Taken last week
Shine standing for what seemed like forever, while I tried to get the bird to flush from under a tree covered in large thorns. Took me a good 3- 4 minutes with it running back and forth, but I finally got it to flush.


----------



## Pupmum99

It’s national puppy day today!!! So here’s a picture from (only) 8 months ago of a baby Otto trying to be an Andrex puppy… hard to believe it’s the same dog really he’s now 29kg 😱


----------



## petguides.co

Kedves said:


> Our V is an accomplished sailor. She loves to be both on the water and in the water.


cute


----------



## Pupmum99

ha ha ha this almost looks like he took a selfie


----------



## A-arons Kodster

Must have had a rough night*









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs M

Another bed bites the dust!


----------



## Mrs M

What a poser!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## derwos

Aly @ 17 months... Spring setting in, in upstate NY... and Aly is LOVING IT!

She was an AMAZING puppy (still is, much!)... and is maturing into a "beyond your wildest dream" kind of mutt!❤


----------



## lw19

Penny loves playing in the puddles after a good rainstorm


----------



## harrigab

I think we can see his dad in him somewhere haha, could it be the ginger facial furnishings


----------



## Pupmum99

“What do you MEAN you don’t want me on these clean white sheets?!?🐾”


----------



## derwos

Pupmum99 said:


> View attachment 104266
> 
> “What do you MEAN you don’t want me on these clean white sheets?!?🐾”











"Those white sheets aren't clean! They have 8 billion vizsla glitters all over them! I can see them now that I have my glasses on!"


----------



## Kedves

harrigab said:


> I think we can see his dad in him somewhere haha, could it be the ginger facial furnishings
> View attachment 104230


This moustache is epic!!! Love it. What breed was mom?


----------



## harrigab

Kedves said:


> This moustache is epic!!! Love it. What breed was mom?


his mum is a GWP x Bracco


----------



## harrigab

weekend away with good friends and plenty of dogs!


----------



## Kedves

harrigab said:


> weekend away with good friends and plenty of dogs!
> View attachment 104277


The poor Border Collie sticks out like a sore thumb. Great get together though.


----------



## Kedves

harrigab said:


> his mum is a GWP x Bracco


Would you find a pic of mum?


----------



## harrigab

mums on the pic I just posted. to the left of the border collie


----------



## harrigab

harrigab said:


> mums on the pic I just posted. to the left of the border collie


----------



## Pupmum99

harrigab said:


> weekend away with good friends and plenty of dogs!
> View attachment 104277


The dream! 🐶 🐾 🥾


----------



## derwos

After a freak April snowstorm in Upstate NY... 3 days with no power, heat and water (and internet). What is one suppose to do? Snuggle the girls, of course!!!


----------



## Pupmum99

He loves bath time so much that I actually do them as enrichment now. So funny 💕 need to get him a rubber duck 🤣 💦 🐤


----------



## HattiesDad

this is Hattie.


----------



## Gabica

sometimes I play the how did my V look the same day x years ago game and find some real cute pictures bringing up sweet memories.
Bende April 23 2016.


----------



## einspänner

I know this is pic a day, but I didn't feel like starting a new thread so let's see if the forum will load a gif. Scout trying on a new hair color.


http://imgur.com/SzD6mQ0


----------



## Gabica

einspänner said:


> I know this is pic a day, but I didn't feel like starting a new thread so let's see if the forum will load a gif. Scout trying on a new hair color.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/SzD6mQ0


when my gangsters do this I just tell people they are undercover weimeraners. no WHW as far as I am aware although they have a long haired one you could claim for Scout.


----------



## einspänner

Gabica said:


> when my gangsters do this I just tell people they are undercover weimeraners. no WHW as far as I am aware although they have a long haired one you could claim for Scout.


Slovakian Roughhair is the closest we'll get to a WHW, lol.


----------



## Pupmum99

“Hey mum whatcha dooooooin???” 👀 🐾


----------



## harrigab

my 3 0n their own today


----------



## A-arons Kodster

Park day like everyday! + some Squirrel chasing of course!























Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pupmum99

😂 “Yes hello one Puppacino and some attention please”


----------



## lw19

Penny just turned 6 months!


----------



## rsarvis

Poor guy


----------



## Pupmum99

rsarvis said:


> Poor guy
> 
> View attachment 104316
> 
> View attachment 104317


Seems to be many pupsters in cones atm! 🤕🐶😩speedy recovery whatever it is 🧡

Otto sends his love 🐾


----------



## Dan_A

You worked enough, time for the woods please!!!


----------



## Mrs M

So lucky to have walks like this close by ☺


----------



## MillyMoll

Kimmi looking his handsome self








loving his favourite toy.


----------



## Dan_A

"I kinda want to get off the couch, but not quite committed yet"
She laid like this for a few minutes, not sure how she was comfortable!


----------



## harrigab

my pics of dogs on sofas usually involves them flashing their testicles...


----------



## Pupmum99

harrigab said:


> my pics of dogs on sofas usually involves them flashing their testicles...


Relatable 😂


----------



## A-arons Kodster

harrigab said:


> my pics of dogs on sofas usually involves them flashing their testicles...


Yeap..

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_A

Finally the +18 click image filter worked as it should for @A-arons Kodster 's photo lol


----------



## harrigab

sometimes Ruby just doesn't want to play with the pup..


----------



## texasred

Sausage is a big boy, he looks bigger than Ruby.


----------



## harrigab

texasred said:


> Sausage is a big boy, he looks bigger than Ruby.


he's a lot bigger than Ruby now. not as tall as Elvis but I think he's heavier.


----------



## harrigab

old sugar face, 11 next month, my youngest son asked me if I was retiring her from hunting this next season....my reply " as long as she breathes and walks and is in no pain, absolutely not, her knowledge on shoot days is immense, she never misses a trick even when labs, spaniels and all manner of dogs have covered ground the auld lass still points well hidden birds!"...my sons reply was more concise.."that'll be a no then" haha


----------



## Pupmum99

Otto has carefully tailored his walks down to a strong 80:20 ratio of rolling in the grass to doing any actual walking…


----------



## derwos

Pupmum99 said:


> View attachment 104403
> 
> Otto has carefully tailored his walks down to a strong 80:20 ratio of rolling in the grass to doing any actual walking…


OMG!! Aly to a "T"! Seems like anything (mouse, frog, bird) that's died in any spot, over the past 15 years, Aly stops and rolls in!😂


----------



## Pupmum99

derwos said:


> OMG!! Aly to a "T"! Seems like anything (mouse, frog, bird) that's died in any spot, over the past 15 years, Aly stops and rolls in!😂


Hahaha they’re horrid aren’t they. Love it


----------



## Pupmum99

Comfy are we mate?


----------



## Dan_A

Speaking of rolling in stuff, smells as bad as it looks. She was super proud of herself.


----------



## Mrs M

Mum’s chopping carrots 😀
Some will come my way 👍🏼


----------



## A-arons Kodster

Was that a leaf I heard Rustle outside? Better check.....Just in case!









Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabica

hey bro, you get the left one distracted and I go get the right one from the water. 
ok, but mom will whoa us, so we better just stay put till she says we are ready ready go.


----------



## Mrs M

Handsome boy 🥰


----------



## Ansel&SierraMom

Took the boys up to the Utah mountains for the long weekend and it got cold! So enjoy these pics of the boys in their warm jammies 😂


----------



## rsarvis

Ansel&SierraMom said:


> Took the boys up to the Utah mountains for the long weekend and it got cold! So enjoy these pics of the boys in their warm jammies 😂


Wow those look cozy! I want one for myself!!
Srsly tho, where’d you get them?


----------



## harrigab

when you think you've cleared the lawn ready to mow, put the toys out of reach, on a 5 foot high bike shed, yet knobhead sausage just makes you facepalm....


----------



## Ansel&SierraMom

rsarvis said:


> Wow those look cozy! I want one for myself!!
> Srsly tho, where’d you get them?


The sweater is a Christmas sweater, I think it was Blueberry pet. The onesie is the stowe base layer from Kurgo; he gets cold easily 😂


----------



## Gabica

Here and there we still have a cooler morning right at sunrise during the Texas heat, just like today, so that we could go for a nice run. And then we got extra lucky, Miksa found 2 doves, stood still for them, Bende backing immediately. I ended up flushing the birds and everyone stood in place, no chasing. Looks like all that senior hunting training did not go wasted and they remember even off season what is expected 😇


----------



## Pupmum99

Just a little boy practicing his fiercest barks in the mirror… 😂

Some real vanity/self-talk been going on for the past few minutes!


----------



## Mrs M

Oscar left his teeth at home today! 😬


----------



## Mrs M

Some more pics from our friend who we met on our walkies at the weekend.


----------



## Pupmum99

When you attach two previously “uninteresting” toys together and it becomes the new favourite… strange boy! The logic of puppy brains 🤣

Though now he’s figured out he can swing it round the house like a wrecking ball 🙃 RIP house


----------



## Pupmum99

Bonkers, bonkers dog.


----------



## Pupmum99

Just in case anyone needs a laugh… Clown


----------



## Ansel&SierraMom

Found a field of dandelions to romp around in


----------



## samsmom

Final picture of my beautiful Samantha- miss her every day


----------



## Pupmum99

We had a nice (albeit fleeting) moment of calm… My cat is the most placid ever. Otto? not so much. 😂🤦🏼‍♀️


----------



## Mrs M

samsmom said:


> View attachment 104627
> 
> Final picture of my beautiful Samantha- miss her every day


Aw, beautiful girl ❤


----------



## Mrs M

Can we just be friends?


----------



## Pupmum99

That V personal space at its finest..😂


----------



## Mrs M

Sleepy afternoon for Oscar although his snoring is off the chart! 😆


----------



## Pupmum99

Well he’s certainly the first I’ve had that loves a bath so much that he will sneak in when you run one for yourself and leave it unattended for 5 mins…


----------



## Gabica

Pupmum99 said:


> View attachment 104793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miksa walks into the shower if I don't pay attention, same concept. these gorgeous reds must think they are human in reality. and yes, both of my boys are fascinated by bubble baths as well.


----------



## Mrs M

Oscar earlier today. Had a good 3 hours out and about, dog park, coastal walk then fetching his ball at another park on the way home.
He’s snoring loudly now! 😀


----------



## Pupmum99

Your walk Stink Bomb, do what ya gotta do 🧡


----------



## samsmom

Pupmum99 said:


> View attachment 104831
> 
> View attachment 104830
> Your walk Stink Bomb, do what ya gotta do 🧡


😂


----------



## Mrs M

Busy day today!
In the car 👍🏼 (training going well as hate the car and not been in it since February)!
Checking on my hedgehog pal going walkabout under neighbours car, (lives under our summer house). 
Posing for the camera and sleepy time ❤


----------



## Mrs M

Oscar watching the fisherman on our evening walk.


----------



## Pupmum99

Pups first holiday, needless to say he is a VERY tired boy after saying hello to everyone he could on the mountain 😂🧡


----------



## Pupmum99

Pupmum99 said:


> View attachment 104916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and trying bacon for the first time


----------



## Gabica

Boys helping with the halloween decoration - and admiring the orange lights.


----------



## DrogoNevets

Ziva enjoying a rabbit's ear in a rare moment of calm in the living room (seriously she sees the living room as a space to go crazy usually!)


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

Gabica said:


> Boys helping with the halloween decoration - and admiring the orange lights.


"Admiring"? Maybe more "WTF?"


----------



## Dindin

Dindin 14 weeks


----------



## Pupmum99

Ah yes, the classic half-sit/half-stand relaxation technique. Why use four legs when you can use two 🙄😂


----------



## Mrs M

Oscar posing in his new jacket and Poppy. 🥰


----------



## harrigab

no wonder the sofa's bust


----------



## PhilipL

Someone gave Rafa my slipper, whilst I was away working!


----------



## rubicon

When I first got Erdös, my neighbor said “congrats. They are the Ferrari of dogs.” Yeah, no kidding…


----------



## Pupmum99

Not even sure how to caption this one. Strange child


----------



## Mrs M

Lovely walk down the coast today 😀


----------



## harrigab

Elvis out for a days "picking up" far left, with Sausages mum, dad, interloper Magic, and Sausages sister


----------



## JKOMBU

Ruger hears and smells the varmit in there.


----------



## Pupmum99

ah man it never gets less funny


----------



## harrigab

Good morning from the back garden!


----------



## Mrs M

Oscar has his collar and waterproof on but decided he’s not going walkies any time soon!
Currently dinging doon and blowin a hoolie, (raining heavily and very windy). 😬


----------



## texasred

Heifer
Dog tired after playing in the field.


----------



## harrigab

mud glorious mud


----------



## Mrs M

So handsome 🥰


----------



## Dan_A

Ellie in holiday spirits!


----------



## Pupmum99

In his happy place 😂🧡


----------



## Mrs M

Oscar had an early morning manicure at the vet’s so not happy Thomas was still snoozing on”his sofa”.
Happy with his new dragon toy from the vet shop. 😀


----------



## Pupmum99

Ah fantastic I see the puppy-glitter-protective couch cover we got is serving it’s purpose well 🙃 👍🏼


----------



## Dan_A

Christmas V decoration, custom made for us.
Kidding 😁 My wife and daughter found it in a store and “just had to get it”


----------



## Pupmum99

Christmas tree photobomber


----------



## Pupmum99

Found a baby reindeer


----------



## Mrs M

Reg, it’s a bit chilly!


----------



## Mrs M




----------



## harrigab

me and Sausage watching the World Cup Final


----------



## Mrs M

Oscar after his busy day!
We took Oscar to our local community hall yesterday for the first time.
Once a week they run a little cafe with tea, coffee, home bakes, etc.
Some of the staff have learning difficulties and many of the customers are elderly.
We were prepared for him misbehaving and having to leave but he was amazing 🤩 
Sat patiently being petted by his new friends, an old man beckoned us over and told us all about his old Labrador while Oscar was being fussed over.
A young lady stopped on her way out and never spoke but stood for ages just stroking Oscar with a big smile on her face.
He was so gentle and patient, even though I had a bacon roll on the table! 😀
He certainly has a very intuitive and sensitive side.
So proud of him. 🥰


----------



## harrigab

that's brill to hear, when Elvis and Sausage were having their sabbatical fro each other ( ie castration) Elvis went to stay with a friends mum for about 5 weeks, he was going to Mcmillan fundraiser meetings, Yoga classes for senior citizens twice a week and all sorts of meetings, great stuff


----------



## Pupmum99

Always room for Christmas bacon!


----------



## texasred

Pupmum99 said:


> View attachment 105124
> 
> View attachment 105123
> 
> Always room for Christmas bacon!


Beautiful white teeth


----------



## Pupmum99

texasred said:


> Beautiful white teeth


Thanks! I’ll chalk it up to him pestering me for a raw carrot every day 🤣


----------



## harrigab

it wasn;t me!


----------



## texasred

Nothing to see here. Nope that’s not your brush under my paws.


----------

